# Solution for Westie Skin Problems!!



## CavyCrazy (Mar 28, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

i wanted to share my success story! I have a great little westie, 2 years old named Millie. At about 4 months old her skin started to get red and sore. around her eyes the skin was red and fur was thinning. Her belly and creases in her shoulder joints were terrible. She got secondry skin infections and was always scratching. She was on iams but my vet advised after coughing up loads of cash allergy testing (with no concrete findings) that i put her on a special food available at the vet. a bag would set me back 50quid. I simply couldnt afford it!

So, i was at my local pet store. They are not a chain, totally independant and have been in business for years. I started chatting to the owner about Millie and he made some suggestions. First I bought a new bed for her which is wipe clean (keeping dust mites to a minimum). Then he suggested i try this dog food called ArdenGrange Lamb and Rice. He spoke more highly of it than James Wellbeloved. Its a little more expensive than James Wellbeloved and is available as a dry dog food, wet food (but jesus if i use wet dog food my dog farts a lot and it clears a whole room- yuk)and treats. On top of that, he suggested a spoonful of cod liver oil with each meal and once a day to give her a dose of Yumega Plus - this is a salmon oil and cost around 11.99. He advised i banish all other foods and stick with this plan. After about 4 weeks, Millies skin was looking great, her coats is amazingly soft and she is one happy lady! We have been on this plan for about 4 months now.

So it may not work for eveyone, but i would totally reccomend this. I love my Westie and she loves me!


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

That's fantastic, I'm really pleased for you and Millie!!

My Westie was riddled with skin conditions as a youngster, he was so bad the appointment was made to have him PTS.

We stumbled across Dermacton products, gave them a whirl and never looked back - they saved his life.

He's 9 now, fit as a fiddle and touch wood, no itchy skin since he was two! We manage it with a raw diet and supplements.

Once again, so pleased for you and your girl xx


----------

